# Best way to fix broken cinder blocks / block holes



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a cinder block foundation and where the garage is, there is some damage where I can actually see daylight from inside the crawlspace, which is most likely why it's very damp in there not to mention the bugs.

What is the best type of cement I should be getting to fix this? I just want to pour it in the hole to fill the bricks from bottom up, and also patch the mortar cracks.

I've been told to use a certain type of cement as well as a cement glue. Mix the glue with the cement to make it bond better to the brick. What product should I look for at the hardware store?

Also what kind of product would I be looking at for parging, same thing? I want to fix all around the house just so it looks better, and to protect from further damage. In general it's structuraly sound.

The biggest damage I am looking at is this.

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/july-3-09_to_july-9-09/houserenovations_001.jpg

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/july-3-09_to_july-9-09/houserenovations_002.jpg

View from inside: (part of it can be seen in top right corner)
http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/july-17-09_to_july-23-09/dsc01703.JPG

I also want to fix the crack between the driveway (cement) and house. There seems to be a highway of ants going from there to the grass. I don't know if they're going in the house or not, but may as well eliminate that crack to remove the possibility.

I've never worked with cement before so any tips would be great.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This looks like you have substantial water issues. You would need to address these before repairing the damage it has caused or you'll just end up repairing it again.
What happens when it rains? Water pooling against the house? Gutters overflow? 
There's a reason for this damage.
Ron


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually one of the major issues was there were no gutters. There is now some. The house has been through quite a few downpours and everything seems ok. Think the damage is just over time as the house is old. Snow melting may be an issue as well, so part of my fix is to prevent the water from getting in. I also had it inspected and there was mention that gutters would clear up the issues. There is no actual leaks in the basement, just lot of dampness.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Any general tips for working with cement would be great actually. I also want to look into parging all around my house as the old parging is cracking off. There is a crappy way of doing it, and a good way of doing it, so it does not fall off a few years later. I want to do it the right way. :laughing:

Also what is the best way to waterproof cement? I want to raise my land a bit near the house to give it a better downslope so I want to waterproof the section that will be underground. I'll probably only tackle that next year though.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

may be several causes,,, 1st, lack of any sufficient waterproofing coating on the exterior of the fnd; 2nd, looks like some settling damage, & 3rd soil-acid attack on the lime in the cement ( concrete block ),,, resolving all 3 needs a pro touch as you may need underpinning or acme screw anchors along w/the rest.

parging's best done over expanded wire mesh mechanically anchored to a sound sub-strate,,, any water'll ruin it soon, tho,,, waterproofing existing conc requires full excavation, placing a trowel'd on coating, protecting it w/pvc dimpleboard, installing toe drains, sumps, & pumps ( if nec ), stone backfill cover'd w/soil on positive drainage slope.

all of this isn't diy work taken as a total project however its only rocket science if you're building rockets :laughing: in other words, you could diy however, after working your day job, you'll easily commit 150 - 200man/hrs to the housework - 10/13 weekends,,, is that feasible for you ? ? ?  good luck ! ! !


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

wow sounds like a job for the parging. I have weeping tiles already though, so don't think I'd have to go that deep or would I have to anyway? The parging part is more aesthetic and to keep water from getting to the real structural portion. 

For now I used duct tape. No, really.

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/july-26-09_to_july-31-09/dsc01738.JPG

:laughing:

Just to keep the bugs out for now.


----------

